# Python



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I have read numerous posts were people say they love doing water changes with their python. Well I love how easy my water changes are too, but my are ALOT cheaper then a STUPID python. I saw one kit here in Canada for like $70-$80. What a RIP this is!!!! Go buy a water bed fill-drain kit for $5 and get a cheap 50 foot garden hose from Walmart for $7. Do any python fans see a little saving here?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I have to agree in general they are really expensive. I have one and ordered it online for around 25 dollars which is still a bit pricey. Also in general I think the hobby in itself is rather overpriced especially when it comes to lfs. Just think about it some of the decor for tanks they sell is rocks, wood, plastic plants, all of these should be basically free, yet I still will goto the store and see a large piece of driftwood for 75 dollars.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that an outside hose is not safe for fish. I believe there is a substance in the rubber that is not good for consumption.








Besides 30 dollars is what i payed for mine.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I payed $30 for mine also. I like your thinking, but wheres the sink attachment to make it a syphon, which is what really makes it what it is.

MAD


----------

